# DIY bubble counter



## molahs4 (Jan 9, 2003)

Anyone have a simple, cheap design for a bubble counter?

I run pressurized CO2 and an inline external DIY CO2 reactor as described elsewhere on the site. It works great but now I have no way of knowing how much CO2 is going into the tank because it's all white PVC.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/bubble-counter.html


----------



## molahs4 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm thinking a .5 liter bottled water container with airline connectors on the top and bottom. Is it that easy?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I used a glass spice bottle with fittings glued to the top. The 1/2 liter bottle will work, but I like to keep my bubble counters small. The reason for that is when you first fire up the system, there is air in the system and it takes time to dissolve into the water (some gases won't dissolve at all). The less air, the sooner the CO2 makes its way into your system.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I used a small water bottle with two holes drilled in the top.


----------



## Pancake (Feb 20, 2003)

Heres the way I ended up making my bubble counter.It cost less than $5 to make and works perfectly with no leaks.


OK you need the following items:

1. An oral syringe found at rite aid for $1.99.

2. One check valve.I used a brand called Profile found at petco also for $1.99.

3.Silicon adhesive.



What you do is pull the plunger part off.It should slide right off with no problem.

Next step is to coat the outer surface of the check valve with silicon and then slide it into the area where the plunger was.You might need to add/remove silicon as needed to make the seal air tight.Let it dry over night.


Last step is to just attach tubing.The great thing about this design is there is only one area to worry about leaks and also the top spout part is molded to be the exact same diameter as standard silicon tubing used with co2 setups.


It's worked great for me so far.



Pancake


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm thinking about using an oxygen humidifier, similar to the one shown here. Any thoughts on using this?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

STAT 007 said:


> I'm thinking about using an oxygen humidifier, similar to the one shown here. Any thoughts on using this?


As long as it does'nt leak, It looks like an awesome way to count bubbles. Get one and let us know how it works.

Marcel


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

Well wouldn't you know it, but you have to have a prescription to buy any medical equipment, so it took some coercion to obtain one but I finally did. It was $5 and has one male connection and one female connection, so if I'm going to use this, I'm going to have to find an adapter to turn that female connection into a properly-sized nipple. I'm also kinda worried about this thing being louder than I'd want since it holds so much water (probably about 12 oz.). And then there's the fact that it takes up quite a bit of space.

So all in all, I'll probably wind up buying the $20 AquaMedic bubble counter since I really don't want to BUILD one (I haven't had good luck with putting tubing through lids and sealing it well). We'll see when all the stuff gets here...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

BAH! I give up. You don't have to seal the holes if you do it right. Drill the holes smaller than the tubing. Cut the tubing at an angle, thread it though the hole, grab it with pliers, pull though. Problem solved.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

What I used on my DIY CO2 reactor for attaching the tubing to the cap was one of those airline adaptors. You can buy several of them in one package. I was planning to post on the same subject, a DIY bubble counter. I need to build one since I have attached my CO2 lind to the inlet of my cannister filter it is very hard to determine how much CO2 I am feeding into the cannister filter.

I will most likely use a small jelly jar, drill two holes into the lid and silicone two of the airline adaptors into the holes. But what is the best fluid to use in a bubble counter?


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

Water is what everybody I know of uses. I don't know if it evaporates that fast, but perhaps others can shed some light on this.


----------



## doooog (Mar 17, 2003)

you could put a pH indicator in there, if nothing else it's cool lookin when it changes


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

a chem teacher once said phenolphthalein(indicator) is a strong laxative
so don't put that in the buble counter b/c you might get 2 much fishpoop


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Don't have a bubble counter myself, but I think the water stays in the bubble counter. Unless phenolphthalein can evaporate, I think your fish will be fine.

Felix


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

kor4ever said:


> Unless phenolphthalein can evaporate, I think your fish will be fine.



Actually, it's quite possible that as the bubbles pass through the liquid, they'd pick up trace amounts of the liquid and be potentially dangers (if the liquid is dangerous). Better just stick to water. Seems to work just great. 8)


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Really, hmm...well don't put and indicator in then. Glad its working out for you!


----------



## doooog (Mar 17, 2003)

i know that some high up plant keepers "widely known" have an indicator in there. I'll have to get back to you on who it is

can't remember at the moment

~Doug


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

What's the verdict, Doug?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

newbie question how do you count the bubbles? even if you have some kind of bubble counter?  also does any one know the exzact amount of water needed if you do not decide to use a pop bottle? ive got a tropicana jug thats almost 3L any sugestions?


just a last minute edit my tropican jug didint have a lid and i couldint find one so i just drank 2 massive glasses of cranberry juce  its about 2 L 1.89 to be precise


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

here is a pic of what i have done on my reactor and bubble counter ? im not shure if ive got every thing right if you have any comments or reasons why it it is not right please tell me them


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

D Gilly.. i think your fish may me too big for your tank. Its going to get stunted growth


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> here is a pic of what i have done on my reactor and bubble counter ? im not shure if ive got every thing right if you have any comments or reasons why it it is not right please tell me them


Everything looks alright. I think the airline tubing that goes into the bubble counter on the sides still needs some kind of sealent or else the CO2 will just leak out in the cracks. Other than that I didn't notice anything wrong.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I love your drawing!!!

One question you need to answer is if you just want to count bubbles, or used it as a "gas cleaner" as well. For DIY setups this is a nice way to get rid of the white snot that otherwise collects around the CO2 outlet inside the tank. 

In this case, using a larger bottle might not be a bad idea, more capacity to keep the gas washing going on longer.

For pressurized setups, a small bottle would be better.

One thing I see wrong with your drawing is the large air space in the bubble counter. You'll want to fill it up almost all the way to cut down on the time it takes to replace that air volume with CO2.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks for the help im going to run it on a 20 gal but i have another idea if you have used airline tubing befor lots and bought all the accessiories for it you would have known about a little valve you can buy with a dial you turn down the air flow and it will lower the air flow right to the point of stopping it so after it hits the bubble counter cleanout bottle i can change the amount going into my aquarium and add more or less to the water depending on my ph and kh! if this is mad over kill for a 20 gal please warn me ill switch to a smaller bottle. also i did add some sealent to the top and side of my bubble counter clean out bottle.


ps i think i might change the valve to before the bubble counter so before i put it in my aquarium i can see what is the sweet spot the only thing stopping me is will the gunk clog it or will it be fine?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Attempting to throttle back the gas flow from a yeast based DIY system can lead to very interesting albeit messy results.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

yes i realized that but it shouldint be holding back too muck co2 at night when i turn it of i will be just disconecting the tube and putting the other tube out the window or door. thanks


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

Pancake, thank you for your easy, workable design. Been struggling with DIY bubble counters. Very elegant solution for DIY'ers.
:icon_bigg 
Mark


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

+1 to Pancake's design. The check valve fit PERFECTLY and snugly into the plastic syringe. Probably didn't even need to seal it, but I did anyway for good measure. I'll post some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is mine:


----------



## TheAquaNoob (Feb 8, 2006)

I used some mineral oil in my setup (just like Wasserpest)... I was thinking that water would just evaporate...Is that bad?


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

This is really sweet. I have a variety of syringes from my reptile days, and the airline fittings mentioned previously fit into a 1ml syringe nicely and airtight. Actually its quite a struggle to get it inserted! Now if I could just find that small piece of "extra" clippard C02 tubing that I have somewhere--I could begin the real fight with THAT! :bounce:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pic, Wasserpest. Mine looks just like that, so no need for me to take a photo too.

I think its so cool how two cheap products, meant for two entirely different purposes, combine so well to form a third product of yet another purpose.


----------



## Fishstein (Jun 5, 2006)

*that check valve still available? size of syringe*

Very nice DIY bubble counter. Need to build 2 now. Anyone know:

1) Is that check valve or another like it that fits still available at Petco or anywhere else? This is what I found at Petco website:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=check+valve

2) Is that 6 ml syringe referred to as a 1 ml syringe?

Thanks!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Fishstein, good to hear from you! The oral syringe from DrFosterSmith is really known as a 6 ml syringe... I think. :wink: And the check valves used to be sold at Petsmart, and you can get similar ones online. If they are slightly larger than the diameter of the syringe, you can heat it a bit over a gas stove and make them fit that way.

I'd recommend though you keep your brass check valves to protect your CO2 regulator, and put this contraption after your needle valve and better check valve. This is because they are not really made to withstand CO2 long term, and the glued connection might fail one day.


----------



## Sundance2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Here is mine:


Can you give a breakdown of the attachment end and where you got the parts?

Thanks


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's called a "Check valve" and you can buy it in most B&M and online pet supply stores.

http://www.petco.com/product/109908/PETCO-Check-Valve.aspx


----------



## Sundance2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> It's called a "Check valve" and you can buy it in most B&M and online pet supply stores.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/109908/PETCO-Check-Valve.aspx



OK, so I guess it's red and you epoxied it in place? It looked like a rubber stopper or something.

Thanks


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Exactly. roud:


----------



## MrBobby (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is my $2 DIY bubble counter.
I took a 10ml oral syringe with the rubber stopper included and filled the syringe with water (50-75%) then jammed the rubber stopped in the end then put a check valve in the rubber stopper opening.
But then I realized the rubber could react and swell with contact to co2. So I took it apart and pulled some co2 resistant tubing through the rubber stopper. Then I put the check valve on the other end of the tubing and put it all back together.
So now I have a nice air tight seal, the rubber is never in contact with the co2, it is easy to remove the end if I need to fill it back up with water and it takes about 1 minute to make. roud:

*edit* Whoops just noticed this is a year old thread I bumped up.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

MrBobby said:


> *edit* Whoops just noticed this is a year old thread I bumped up.


Actually, it is an 8 1/2 year old thread. Nevertheless, not a bad one to bump up once in a while. roud:


----------



## Aganor (Oct 6, 2013)

I think this page needs some bumps, really useful information, gonna make a serynge bubble counter as well due to this post


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Agreed. :smile:

I replaced all my fancy brass/glass bubble counters with plastic syringes and check valves recently because the nice ones kept breaking, leaking, and evaporating the water.

Just need to be careful that the hoses don't pop off.


----------



## Aganor (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice one 
Im thinking on buting a glass check valve, not that expensive and its made for higher pressures than the plastic ones


----------



## Fishinfreak (Mar 29, 2014)

I know I'm bumping up this thread again :icon_conf but am just wondering if something like this http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith.com/search?af=type%3Aproduct&view=grid&w=oral%20syringe&visitorID=&cartcount=0&wishcount=0&division= would work for a syringe bubble counter with these Amazon.com : Fish Tank Aquarium Red Clear Plastic Air Pump Check Valves 5 Pcs : Aquarium Air Pump Accessories : Pet Supplies 
Maybe you guys cant tell for sure, but just thought I'd check


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Should work if you get the correct diameter syringe. The 6ml version pictured earlier works with many check valves. If a little loose, just use a bit more silicone. If tight, heat up the syringe in boiling water or carefully over a gas stove until it starts getting more flexible.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok, thanks


----------

